# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: التقريب والتيسير للنووي / مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

التقريب والتيسير للنووي

عنوان المخطوطة:  التقريب والتيسير            
المؤلف: النووي، يحيى ابن شرف         
تاريخ النسخ: القرن الثالث عشر الهجري تقديراً
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 213.1/ت.ن
الوصف: نسخة جيدة، خطها نسخ معتاد، رؤوس الفقر بالحمرة، طبع         
الرقم العام: 1706
الوصف المادي: 18ق 29س 19.6×13.3سم         
المراجع: الاعلام 9 : 184 ، معجم المطبوعات 2 : 1876
الموضوع:     مصطلح الحديث
الإحالات:     أ. المؤلف ب. تاريخ النسخ

رابط التحميل 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ytgrzmmztmq

مشاركة للشيخ السعدني جزاه الله خيرا

----------

